# Please Help with Farmall 200 Attachments



## bjntractor (Apr 18, 2012)

I have purchased a old Farmall 200 tractor. It came with these 3 attachment sets. Can someone please help me identify them. I have attached photos. Thanks for any help.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

They look like parts from a cultivator. If thats all ya have Junk.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The third pic is the rear frame of the cultivator that mounts behind the rear tires, the first pic is the front frame that mounts ahead of the rear tires, and the second pic is the cultivator shanks (missing the points) that mount to one of the frames and would be the part that engages the ground. Its very similar to my cultivator for my Farmall H. You are missing some parts, so I would either fix it up and restore it/use it, or sell it for parts for someone who is. I wouldn't junk it unless you absolutely can't do either of those. Parts are getting harder to come by, so if you aren't going to use it, there should be someone out there who will appreciate it for getting theirs going.


----------

